# Cape may area



## petefish (Sep 11, 2008)

Headed down tomorrow to surf fish. A friend was there today and said surf was rough and didn't see anything caught. I read water temps were 53, not sure how accurate. Have the fish showed up this far south yet?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep. They are here. Cape May Point, Poverty Beach, and North Wildwood have produced fish.


----------



## petefish (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks Rudde, I was thinking of hitting somewhere near the lighthouse.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Good luck.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Took a 30" 11# Bass this AM on a jetty in the bay on bunker chunk right at the turn of the tide


----------



## petefish (Sep 11, 2008)

Ended up catching a short on a teaser. No luck with the bunker or clam.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

junkmansj said:


> Took a 30" 11# Bass this AM on a jetty in the bay on bunker chunk right at the turn of the tide


Off the left side about 20 yards past the end of the jetty perhaps


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

fishhead said:


> Off the left side about 20 yards past the end of the jetty perhaps


It wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

fishhead said:


> Off the left side about 20 yards past the end of the jetty perhaps


We're sorry, but that information would be classified. You may contact the Public Realtions Officer for further assistance. Thank You.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

43"-30# this AM Bunker,Cape May area


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice fish.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

RuddeDogg said:


> We're sorry, but that information would be classified. You may contact the Public Realtions Officer for further assistance. Thank You.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Wendsday AM 37"-16# Bunker 300 yds south of the other spot


----------

